#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  任用 輕鬆廣場 版主

## 狼王白牙

2012年八月十三日正式任用會員斯冰菊為輕鬆廣場之版主一職

該會員是一位活動時間長久，並且十分熱心回應發文的會員。
於本日詢問意願後同意上任。

在此頒發版主勳章及分版管理狼之頭銜

系統  白牙
2012/08/13

----------


## 狼狗傑

我只能說，我對這個人事任命感到非常頭痛，基於私人理由。

斯冰菊知道的東西非常多，但如果我在心情版講心事，我完全不希望版主用與我心事無關的百科全書式資料砸我。

只希望白牙這次任命真的是得千里馬，而斯冰菊也能改善缺點，令人對這個人令感到服氣。

----------


## 狼尹

讓冰菊當心情版主感覺有點.....怪!?(不大適合)

不過當然尊重白牙的決定

至於冰菊的能力當然要等走馬上任後才能明瞭

或許大材小用

以活躍度來評斷

之前就有發生過類似爭議

任命板主之前

是否該諮詢常活動於此版的會員們?

如果不能使人心服

又要怎麼管理好一個版呢?

希望白牙思考這點

----------


## 獠也

我也覺得不適任。
活躍度只是一項任職指標，不代表是評斷的標準。
靠活躍度任職而行事出現爭議的版主也不是沒出現過。
我不會希望在心情版發文，卻得到跟內文不甚相關的大文字與表情，還參雜版主求學、成長過程的回覆，尤其是深度再討論某些話題時。
但我尊重決定，也希望斯冰菊上任後在回覆文章時，能夠更穩重些。

----------


## 狼王白牙

以整個狼之樂園發展史來說，以客觀指標來任用，事實已經證明搞出一個最大的社區

即使過去有所爭議，也沒有改變近乎所有大型論壇的站長/總管 的任用條件皆是活躍度或發帖數

就好比考試成績不能完全證明你的能力，但這是一個客觀指標，從科舉時代一直用到現代


斯冰菊十分博學，閱讀他的文章，或多或少都會得到一點新知識，即使發文內容不合你意
至少應該給點墨水或打字時間上的分數。態度亦十分親切，因此給予機會。

----------


## 狼尹

有能力者不一定適職
如果一味照著之前的指標選拔人才
重蹈覆轍的狀況只會越來越多
既然已經出現異議就該檢討
而不是剛愎自用的讓他強行過關
版主是一兩位
但活動其中的會員卻是數十倍之多
若不聽詢眾意即是獨裁
並非指冰菊無管理才能
任用賢能也是要能針對他們的優點
只能說這個決定真的*不適合*
抑或適不適合
應該不是區區諮詢即能確定
其他論壇網站如何暫且不管
如果狼樂也要如此盲從
而不願建立一個較公正的任用制度
那本狼也不便多說什麼了
(以上沒有冒犯之意，純粹個狼想法)

----------


## 狼王白牙

即使斯冰菊不擔任這個版的版主

我還是會依照他的意願讓他當任別版的版主

畢竟你們的重點集中在他的 "發文" 上

那就依照斯冰菊的專長，讓斯冰菊去知識相關版面吧

----------


## 小藍龍

這就是所謂的兩極化嗎? (我是來亂的
話說冰菊是位博學多聞的狼~
但就我對他的感覺來說
我想他應該比較適合文版吧!
因為博學所以對於詩詞、小說......等等文學方面應該比較適當
擔任輕鬆廣場的版主是有點...
但我還是要獻上我最誠致的祝福
恭喜斯冰菊擔任版主^^

----------


## 斯冰菊

> 我想他應該比較適合文版吧! 
> 因為博學所以對於詩詞、小說......等等文學方面應該比較適當


多謝阿龍的推薦喔！！！然而本狼在評論時唯恐還不似小迪、瀟湘與好茶般深入且一針見血，尤其到如同現在圖文聯召之文版評論，唯恐本狼會作出偏頗之裁決進而影響競賽結果。(況且本狼也擔心擔任文版版主即不能參賽。)

所以還是等明年寒假再說囉！！！畢竟先把輕鬆廣場管理得當，得獲得各位友獸的認同，才能再向其他版面邁進！！！

----------


## 好喝的茶

做吧。
做了版主，你就知道自己適不適合了。

斯冰菊的表現也許無法立即獲得認同，
不過至少值得一個機會。

一個月後再討論此事，我想到時候自有定論。

----------

